# How many mice in a duna large?



## sanctuary

Hello there,

I plan on getting some pet mice at the end of the year once I have read everything I need to know on keeping mice.
I have a few spare cages that I can use while they are babies and then want to buy them a bigger cage when they can not fit through the bars.

I would like to have a small group of females so how many would live happily in these cages and are they suitable while the mice are young?

Duna fun large: 
71.5x46x40cm
bar spacing 0.9










Imac fantasy 
58 x 38 x 38.5 cm
bar spacing 1cm

with two extensions:
56 x 36 x 23cm 
56 x 36 x 23cm


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

How many mice you can have in a cage very much depends on how well the group functions. In the very first cage 8-10 if it's a good group, maybe? I'm not sure, I just do what seems right. ><

Also, about the last cage, that's a -lot- og cleaning. The tubes will likely get nasty quickly.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Not familiar with the cages, but agree on the icky tube situation of the second one.

It will depend on the eventual size of the mice, for how many, and if bar spacing is suitable for the younger mice. Mice that are 15-18 cm adult size (pet type), and mice that are 20-26 cm adult size (standard bred), would change that comfortable living number. Plus have different skull sizes, at the same weaning age.


----------



## sanctuary

I am planning on about 4-5 mice so sounds like they will be ok in these cages then 
The duna has bar spacing of 9mm and my tiny roborovski dwarf hamster can not fit his head or anything through it so would that be ok?

The one with tubes has 1cm bar spacing and again is made for dwarf hamsters so is that small enough?
The imac tubes can be take out of that one and there are capped holes in the middle of each floor that can be take out for adding ladders etc


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

4-5 will be good.  And 9mm is fine, it's what I have on my cages as well. Even the babies don't get through.

1cm should also be fine. I would definitely recommend adding ladders.


----------



## sanctuary

That's perfect then, I will put ladders and rope and everything in if I use the imac so they can climb up and just take the tubes out, gives them more space anyway 

Will be buying this cage soon so if this one is spare at the end of the year when I get my mice I will use this instead as it has 9mm bar spacing and a huge door at the front. Just take the level out. Gives me more options for lots of hanging toys.

84 x 48.5 x 44 cm (L x W x H)


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Be careful with those kind of cages. Sometimes around the "doors" (I forgot what's the right word in English) it will have bigger spacing, and even a few extra mm means some mice can escape. Just a heads up.


----------



## sanctuary

Ok will check it before using it for mice then, can always put mesh or something around the doors


----------



## andypandy29us

Ive had cages with tubes they lasted a week it was veery messy and the mice struggled to get up the vertical tunnels ...... the ferplast cages from pets at home are £30 and they are great and easy to clean ... i have 6 females in each cage 

http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wc...t&productCode=24231&catalogId=10601&langId=-1

dont ever buy this one
http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Products/CN22082/rotastak-creepy-castle

It looks great and my daughter loved it but it was the biggest pain in the world to clean ....  but the carrier is useful and the main cage is great for a nursing mum


----------



## sanctuary

The tubes can be taken out of both of them with no problems at all. I do have one of those small mini dunas but would not keep a group in one as I have the large version. The wire section can be removed so it just looks like a huge mini duna.

I would never let any animal live in those rotastack stuff. Would rather smash it and put it in the bin 

Thank you for the input I shall make sure there are no tubes in any cage I have


----------

